# Didn’t Feel Like Fishing – Inshore 10/8/10



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Since losing my job I haven’t felt much like fishing or writing about it, and in truth, I’ve only been two times in as many months. You’d think with all the free time, I’d be fishing every day, but my heart’s not in it right now. :'( Sad, I know…


Anyway, on Friday I did finally force myself to put the boat in the water and make a few casts. I’m still not in the mood to do one of my usual long-winded write-ups, so you’ll have to settle for an abbreviated version.


The day started off fairly slow, with several runts coming aboard before I finally managed a mid-slot 22-incher. Shortly after, a 20 inch also paid a visit, and then it was more runts and lots of trash fish. It was nice to get out though…


































































A few weeks ago, I took my friend Bob’s son Bobby out for a little redfishing and he caught his first red on topwater, a nice 26 incher. He was pretty stoked and I’m glad I was able to make it happen for him. He also landed another lower-slot fish while I did my usual routine of landing plenty of runts. :


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I think it probably did you good to get out on the water. That's where I've always gone to seek refuge from life's tougher moments. Good fish and it looks like you got a chance to enjoy yourself for a little while. Good luck on your job search- things will surely look better.


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Fishing not always, but often helps cleanse the mind.. good work! hope all looks up!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

hey man sorry to hear of the loss, i know its hard to have a good time when your ability to survive in the world is uncertain  not to mention where or how the heck are you gonna afford bait and gas money    but life does go on and one way or the other we are all gonna make it to the other side   wont need to worry about $$$ when we get there either   i sent you a message several weeks ago cause i noticed you were M.I.A. and was a little worried one of those big south florida snook pulled you in and gobbled you up   good luck on your new search and hopefully you'll be back on top soon


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sorry to hear about your job but by the smiles on your face it looks as if the fishing trip did some good  And keep your head up there are alot of companys hiring and theres not alot of people that actually want to work they just want a paycheck or Mr. Obama to take care of them. You will shine through the pack and will be back to work in no time


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Any report is better than no report. It's just good to see you post up again. Good luck on finding a new job and I've got an open seat for you if you want to get out.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the encouraging words guys, and it was nice to get away and think about something else for awhile. 

SBC - I did get your email. Did you get my reply? :-? A few MS guys called or emailed, just to see what was going on with me, so I really appreciated that. [smiley=thumbsup3.gif]

Jason - Yeah, thanks for the invitation. We'll have to do that again soon.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I was wondering where you went! Keep your chin and faith up. Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

damn, how'd I miss this one. :-? 

Jeff, really good to see you post again. Super kudos for getting the youngster out there too. Hang tough on the job thing, keep the faith and something will open up for you. It's hard no doubt, but try to enjoy some of the extra time you have right now.


----------

